# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Вопрос по акустике 5.1

## jov

Присматриваюсь к акустике 5.1 и что-то запутался (наверное от недостатка знаний). Остановился на следующих вариантах:
Dialog Jazz J-T106CT Cherry,225W,RMS-5.1,ДУ
TopDevice TDE 450M/5.1 50Вт+5x20Вт дерево
Прошу подсказать, что лучше взять (ну чтобы особо не пищало и хрюкало)

----------


## andr4ew

посмотри sven ihoo 5.1

----------


## Борисыч

Вот тут посмотри, очень хороооошая система 5.1

----------


## mr.L

> посмотри sven ihoo 5.1


у меня такая, после некоторого допила очень и очень радует =))

----------


## Борисыч

> Присматриваюсь к акустике 5.1 и что-то запутался (наверное от недостатка знаний). Остановился на следующих вариантах:


А вообще хотелось бы знать для чего Вам система или как Вы ее будете использовать и бюджет? Тогда можно что то посоветовать. 
У каждого свои требования к "звуку" и свои запросы.
Например у меня:
- Усь НЧ Yamaha AX-496, номинал 120Вт;
- 6-ти канальный микшер YAMAHA MG102C; 
- напольные колонки "Орбита" - осталось одно название (потроха переделывал);
- кАбели на колонки - бескислородная медь Ф4мм;
- межблочник - какой то брендовый (сейчас уже не помню фирму) позолоченные контакты;
- проф.наушники Beyerdynamic )))) DT-990 PRO.
Стерео система на базе компа.
Если хотите по такой схеме сделать себе 5.1, то нужен вместо уся рессивер и соответственно - саб, центр, фронт и тыл. Всё настроить должным образом. И будет вам счастье и в играх, и в кино, и в музыке. Хотя музыку надо слушать в СТЕРЕО и через усь и СД плеер.
Всё остальное для ПК - баловство, выброшенные деньги! Это ИМХО!
УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## jov

*Борисыч*, спасибо за совет! У меня, конечно, требования к ак. системе не такие высокие, как у Вас. Поэтому больше не стал заморачиваться и купил Microlab H-500. Сразу возникла проблема с подключением: ОС Виста х32, звук. карта Creative SB X-Fi Extreme Music. Как включить акустику к карте в режиме 5.1?

----------


## Борисыч

> Как включить акустику к карте в режиме 5.1?


А в чем проблема то? Там же вроде бы все просто. Мини джеки надо подключить в соответствующие гнезда на попе компа. В проге от звуковой карты прям показано че куда втыкать. Если не получится пишите, че нить придумаем. Я сейчас убегаю из дома, приду найду картинку коннекта. С покупкой! ))
Вот тут хорошее описАние Вашей карточки есть. Тут по акустике Вашей. Не забудьте на уровне программы выставить режим 5.1. Почитайте и всё получится! И еще, для теста связки зв.карта + акустика возьмите ДВД с лицензионным качественным фильмом - тогда Вы услышите звук во ВСЕХ колонках и соответственно можно его настроить (каждый канал), причем центральный будет звучать тогда, когда будет разговор в фильме непосредственно перед камерой которой снимали. Музыку слушайте в режиме стерео. И не забудьте правильно расположить колонки по отношению к слушающему.
ПС, Тут, просто инфа.
УДАЧИ!!!!!

А на вот ЭТУ у меня слюнки текут, только "кусачая" она. Вообще контора Klipsh - это вещь! Еще есть активные студийные мониторы полочники (усь не нужен им) KRK, которых даже двух хватит за глаза большинству, не говоря уже о подборке их в 5.1!

----------


## jov

*Борисыч*, спасибо за подсказки и ссылки! Буду пробовать.

----------


## Борисыч

> Борисыч, спасибо за подсказки и ссылки! Буду пробовать.


Конечно пробуйте! А "спасибо" есть кнопочка справа, на нее надоть тыкать если что ))

----------

